# Storm Saturday



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Taken from the back pasture as the storm was rolling in.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That was a interesting storm Saturday. 
Did you see the double rainbow?


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like that was taken from Mont Belvieu


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great picture. That was one heck of a storm Saturday. Had lightning strikes all over the place. I was going to try to take a few pictures but was toned out to a house that was struck by lightning.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sandy, I didnt get to see that, wish I would have though.

This was taken from Santa Fe, Capt Dean.

Ibeafireman, sure was, I had strikes all over the place, house just shook when a few hit pretty close.

BTW, This was taken with my 18-55mm Kit lens, like rusty said...you dont need an expensive lens to take a good pic.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

very cool pic


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent image. Very nice composition.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks yall.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool pic, stargazer. we had marble-sized hail for about 5 minutes over here by the lower bay. hail makes an ominous noise as it bounces off of everything, but it sounds much worse than it actually is ... usually.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow we could be in the same area. my sky looks remarkably like that at the moment. heavy rain during the night and more to come... only difference is it's a tad on the chilly side here with snow predicted a little further down the line today. brrrrr

great lines in your photo, makes my eye wonder what's on the other side of that group of trees. thanks for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sir, if I may say so you are on fire. I love the composition on this one and the contrast between the warm light and the impending storm. Great job on the composition and exposure. :cheers:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the complements. Im just lucky I guess. I happened to stumble upon the right mix of apt/shutter/iso.


----------

